
Victorian Culinary Trading Cards - DoreenMichele
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/victorian-food-trade-cards
======
FearNotDaniel
When I was a kid in Britain in the 1970s, these were still going strong in
packets of PG Tips tea. My granddad drank gallons of the stuff then sent me
albums [0] filled with a full set of "tea cards" on a given subject. I learned
a lot about the space race [1], and dinosaurs, from these things!

[0]
[http://www.brookebondcollectables.co.uk/cardlist.htm](http://www.brookebondcollectables.co.uk/cardlist.htm)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQHTVWTIsOw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQHTVWTIsOw)

